# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قال الشافعي  : أقمت أربعين سنة أسأل إخواني الذين تزوجوا : عن أحوالهم في تزويجهم ؟!

## محب الأدب

قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل : ( الشافعي فيلسوف في أربعة أشياء : في اللغة , واختلاف الناس , والمعاني , والفقه) .
وفي ضوء هذا القول السديد الرشيد دعونا نتبصر شعاعا من تلك الأشعة التي انبعثت من هذا الإمام الجهبذ الذي كان كالشمس للدنيا ، وكالعافية للناس ، والذي ظل شعاعه ساريا عبر القرون تتنوّره العقول والأفكار , وتتشوّفه القلوب والنفوس منذ كان إلى يوم الناس هذا. 
بعض ما يؤثر عن الشافعي رحمه الله في العلم والآداب : 
قول الشافعي : لو أن أهل كوْرَةٍ اجتمعوا على ترك طلب العلم , لرأيت للحاكم أن يجبرهم على طلب العلم .
وقوله : ليس بعد أداء الفرائض شيء أفضل من طلب العلم .
وقوله : من أراد الدنيا فعليه بالعلم , ومن أراد الآخرة فعليه بالعلم .
وقوله : من تعلم علما فليدقِّق ؛ لئلا يضيع دقيق العلم .
وقد روى المزني أنه قيل للشافعي : كيف شهوتك للأدب ؟ 
قال : أسمع بالحرف منه مما لم أسمعه فتود أعضائي أن لها أسماعاً تتنعم به مثلما تنعمت الأذنان! 
قيل : وكيف حرصك عليه ؟ 
قال : حرص الجموع المنوع على بلوغ لذته في المال.
وقيل : وكيف طلبك له ؟
قال : طلب المرأة المضلة ولدها وليس لها غيره.
وقوله : مثل الذي يطلب العلم بلا حجة , كمثل حاطب ليل يحمل حزمة حطب وفيه أفعى تلدغه وهو لا يدري.
وقوله : المراء في العلم يقسي القلب , ويورث الضغائن.
وقوله : من إذَالَةِ العلم أن تناظر كل من ناظرك , وتقاوِلَ كلَّ من قاوَلَك .
وقوله : كفى بالعلم فضيلة : أنه يدعيه من ليس فيه ويفرح إذا نسب إليه , وكفى بالجهل شرا أنه يتبرأ منه من هو فيه ويغضب إذا نسب إليه .
وقال الشافعي لأبي علي بن مقلاص : تريد أن تحفظ الحديث وتكون فقيها ؟! 
وإنما قال الشافعي ذلك لأن ابن مقلاص كان كسائر الحفاظ الذين يشغلون أنفسهم بحفظ أبواب الحديث وسردها سرداً , ولا يعملون عقولهم في استنباط ما فيها . ولقد قال الشافعي لإسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي أثناء مذاكرة جرت بينهما : لو كنت أحفظ كما تحفظ لغلبت أهل الدنيا . وقال أحمد بن حنبل : قال لنا الشافعي رحمه الله : أنتم أعلم بالحديث مني , فإذا صح عندكم الحديث عن النبي , صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقولوا لنا حتى نأخذ به . وقال الشافعي : ما رأيت أحفظ من الحميدي , وكان يحفظ لسفيان بن عيينة عشرة آلاف حديث. وقال الحميدي : صحبت الشافعي من مكة إلى مصر فكنت أستفيد منه (المسائل) وكان يستفيد مني ( الحديث ) .
وقال له المزني : مالك بد من إمساك العصا ولست بضعيف ؟! فقال : لأذكر أني مسافر في الدنيا.
وقال الشافعي : خير الدنيا والآخرة في خمس خصال : غنى النفس , وكف الأذى , وكسب الحلال , ولباس التقوى , والثقة بالله على كل حال. 
وقال الشافعي :  عليك بالزهد , , فلَلزُّهد على الزاهد أحسن من الحلي على المرأة الناهد !.
وقال الشافعي : من أحبّ أن يفتح الله قلبه أو ينوره , فعليه بترك الكلام فيما لا يعنيه , وترك الذنوب , واجتناب المعاصي , ويكون له فيما بينه وبين الله خَبِيَّةٌ من عمل ؛ فإنه إذا فعل ذلك فتح الله عليه من العلم ما يشغله عن غيره , وإن في الموت وذكره لأكثر الشغل .
وقال الشافعي  : من أحبّ أن يفتح  الله قلبه ويرزقه الحكمة – فعليه بالخلوة , وقلة الأكل , وترك مخالطة  السفهاء وبعض أهل العلم الذين ليس معهم إنصاف ولا أدب.
وقال الشافعي : لا تتكلم فيما لا يعنيك ؛ فإنك إذا تكلمت بالكلمة ملكتك ولم تملكها .
وقال الشافعي : لو جهدت كل الجهد على أن ترضى الناس كلّهم فلا سببيل إليه , فإذا كان كذلك فأخلص عملك ونيتك لله عزو جل.
وقال الشافعي  : طبع ابن آدم على اللؤم : فمن شأنه أن يتقرب ممن يتباعد منه , ويتباعد ممن يتقرب منه.
وقال الشافعي  : سياسة الناس أشد من ساسة الدواب.
وقال الشافعي  : إن للعقل حدا ينتهي إليه , كما أن للبصر حداً ينتهي إليه .
وقال الشافعي  : جوهر المرء في خلال ثلاث : كتمان الفقر حتى يظن الناس من عفتك أنك غني , وكتمان الغضب حتى يظن الناس أنك راض , وكتمان الشدة حتى يظن الناس أنك متنعم.
وقال الشافعي  : أظلم الظالمين لنفسه : من تواضع لمن لا يكرمه , ورغب في مودة من لا ينفعه , وقبل مدح من لا يعرفه.
وقال الشافعي  : إن الله خلقك حرا فكن كما خلقك.
وقال الشافعي  : من سمع بأذنه صار حاكيا , ومن أصغى بقلبه كان واعيا , ومن وَعَظ بفعله كان هاديا.
وقال الشافعي  : الكيِّس العاقل هو الفظن المتغافل.
وقال الشافعي  : لو أن رجلا سوّى نفسه حتى صار مثل القدح , لكان له في الناس من يعانده .
وقال الشافعي  : الحرية : هي الكرم والتقوى , فإذا اجتمعنا في شخص فهو حر.
وقال الشافعي  : لو أن رجلا تصوف من أول النهار لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق 
وقال الشافعي  : لا يكون الصوفي صوفيا حتى يكون فيه خصال أربع : كسول , أكول , نئوم , كثير الفضول.
وقال الشافعي  : ما دخل قوم بلد قوم إلا أخذ كل واحد منهم سُنَّة صاحبه , حتى إن العراقي ليأخذ سنة الشامي , والشامي من سنة العراقي. 
وقال الشافعي  : إنك لا تقدر أن ترضي الناس كلهم , فأصلح ما بينك وبين الله , فإذا أصلحت ما بينك وبين الله , فلا تبال بالناس.
وقال الشافعي  : تفقه قبل أن  ترأس , فإذا ترأست فلا سبيل إلى التفقه.
وقال الشافعي  : أصحاب المروءات في جهد.
وقال الشافعي  : التواضع من أخلاق الكرام , والتكبر من شيم اللئام.
وقال الشافعي  : من استغضب فلم يغضب فهو حمار , ومن استرضى فلم يرض فهو شيطان.
وقال الشافعي  : التلطف في الحيلة أجدى من الوسيلة.
وقال الشافعي  : ليس بعاقل من لم يأكل مع عدوه في غضارة ثلاثين سنة.
وقال الشافعي  : الشفاعات زكاة المروءات.
وقال الشافعي  : ترك العادة ذنب مستحدث.
وقال الشافعي  : لا تشاور من ليس في بيته دقيق , فإنه مدله العقل.
وقال الشافعي  : الانبساط إلى الناس مجلبة لقرناء السوء , والانقباض عنهم مكسبة للعداوة , فكن بين المنقبض والمنبسط.
وقال الشافعي  : ما أكرمت أحدا فوق مقداره إلا اتضع من قدري عنده بمقدار ما أكرمته به .
وقال الشافعي  : عاشر كرام الناس تعش كريما , ولا تعاشر اللئام فتنسب إلى اللؤم.
وقال الشافعي  : أقمت أربعين سنة أسأل إخواني الذين تزوجوا : عن أحوالهم في تزويجهم ؟ فما منهم أحد قال : إنه رأى خيرا ! وقال سمعت بعض أصحابنا ممن أثق به قال : ( تزوجت لأصون ديني فذهب ديني ودين أمي ودين جيراني!!!).
المرجع : مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي.

----------


## يحيى صالح

أخي الفاضل / محب الأدب
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرًا
كلمات طيبات مباركات ، لكن استوقفتني هذه العبارة من كلامك المنقول ، وهي نفسها عنوان الموضوع :



> وقال الشافعي : أقمت أربعين سنة أسأل إخواني الذين تزوجوا : عن أحوالهم في تزويجهم


إذ من المعلوم أن الإمام عليه رحمة الله تعالى وُلِدَ عام 150 هجرية ، و توفاه اللهُ عام 204 هجرية .
أي أنه عاش 54 عامًا فقط ، فإذا كان مكث يسأل الناس عن هذا الأمر مدة 40 سنة ، فمعنى ذلك أنه بدأ يسألهم وكان عمره 14 عامًا فقط ، فهل من توضيح ؟
أقصد أن ابن 14 عامًا يسأل ( إخوانه الذين تزوجوا عن أحوالهم في تزويجهم ) !!!

----------


## محب الأدب

أهنئك على حسك النقدي أخي يحي 
ولكن ما الذي يمنع أن يسأل أعزبٌ إخوانه الذين تزوجوا ؟! 
( هذا من حيث المعنى )
أما من حيث السند 
فلعل المختصين يفيدونك في هذه العبارة 
ولكن أخي يحي صالح دعك من ( أربعين سنة ) وانظر إلى عبارة :
( ما رأى خيرا )
أو عبارة 
(  فذهب ديني وديني أمي ودين الجيران )
لولا أن الله أمرنا بالستر لحدثتك بحديث يجلب الضحك والبكاء معاً
اسأل الله العافية في الدين والأهل والمال والولد

----------


## يحيى صالح

بانتظار رأي المختصين
أقول لك ( بالمصري ) : مش كل صوابعك زي بعضها .( ابتسامة )
بفضل الله تعالى عليَّ ، أنا متزوج في 18/9/1983 ( يعني حتى الآن : تأبيدة ) . ( ابتسامة ثانية )
والحمد لله رب العالمين ما رأيتُ إلا خيرًا 
و إن حدث غضب بالمنزل لا يكون إلا بسبب سوء فهم مني ، لا تخبرها بذلك . ( ابتسامة ثالثة )
رزقني الله من الولد ثلاثة : أكبرهم ( أحمد : 1984 ) ثم البنتان ( 1988 ، 1992 ) .
و أسأل الله حسن الخاتمة لي ولأهلي و لجميع المسلمين، اللهم آمين.

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> بانتظار رأي المختصين
> أقول لك ( بالمصري ) : مش كل صوابعك زي بعضها .( ابتسامة )
> بفضل الله تعالى عليَّ ، أنا متزوج في 18/9/1983 ( يعني حتى الآن : تأبيدة ) . ( ابتسامة ثانية )
> والحمد لله رب العالمين ما رأيتُ إلا خيرًا 
> و إن حدث غضب بالمنزل لا يكون إلا بسبب سوء فهم مني ، لا تخبرها بذلك . ( ابتسامة ثالثة )
> رزقني الله من الولد ثلاثة : أكبرهم ( أحمد : 1984 ) ثم البنتان ( 1988 ، 1992 ) .
> و أسأل الله حسن الخاتمة لي ولأهلي و لجميع المسلمين، اللهم آمين.


وينك يا شيخ يحيى 
يعني بالمصري؛ تبقى سمعتك لواء !
مش زي حالي طبعا؛ اللواء لواء، والعسكري عسكري 
محبك

----------


## يحيى صالح

الله يهديك يا عم أسامة ، أضحكتني كثيرًا جدًا ، أضحك الله سنك
بكرة تتجوز وتبقي وزير حربية ، مش لواء فقط. ( ابتسامة كبيرة جدًا )

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> الله يهديك يا عم أسامة ، أضحكتني كثيرًا جدًا ، أضحك الله سنك
> بكرة تتجوز وتبقي وزير حربية ، مش لواء فقط. ( ابتسامة كبيرة جدًا )


يا عم الواحد مش لاقي رتبة عسكري، وزير مرة وحده !
أضحك الله سنك
الجميل فيك أنك اعترفت أنك سبب المتاعب ! 
بارك الله لك في أهلك، وولدك، وجعلهم ذخرا للإسلام والمسلمين
اللهم آمين

----------


## توبة

> وقال الشافعي : أقمت أربعين سنة أسأل إخواني الذين تزوجوا : عن أحوالهم في تزويجهم ؟ فما منهم أحد قال : إنه رأى خيرا ! وقال سمعت بعض أصحابنا ممن أثق به قال : ( تزوجت لأصون ديني فذهب ديني ودين أمي ودين جيراني!!!).


قد بحثت عن تاريخ زواج الإمام الشافعي فوجدته في السنة التي توفي فيها الإمام مالك -رحمهما الله- سنة179هـ ،و هذا يعني أنه سأل العشرين عاما الأولى(أو 15 عاما تحديدا) مستفسرًا ،و الأخرى مراجعًا:!

----------


## يحيى صالح

الأخت الفاضلة / توبة
قولك :



> ،و هذا يعني أنه سأل العشرين عاما الأولى(أو 15 عاما تحديدا) مستفسرًا


أية عشرين سنة تقصدين ؟
الإمام وُلِدَ عام 150 هـ ، وذكرتِ أنه تزوج عام 179 هـ .
فمعنى أنه كان يسأل لمدة 15 سنة  تحديدًا - كما تقولين - فقد كان يسأل وعمره وقتها 14 عامًا فقط ، فيعود الكلام إلى ماسبق لي ذكره هنا :



> فمعنى ذلك أنه بدأ يسألهم وكان عمره 14 عامًا فقط


فهل من جديد ؟
عادت ريما لعادتها القديمة . ( ابتسامة )

----------


## توبة

أنا ذكرت "العشرين" تغليبا! لأنه قضى "أربعين سنة" يسأل رغم أنه تزوج قبل مضيها بكثير ، و لم أنس وضع عدد السنوات بالتحديد (واعتمدت على عدكم الأول) لأني توقعت أنك ستضع مثل هذا السؤال!صدقا أقول.
و الجديد الذي أتيت به ،أنه سأل السنوات الأولى قبل الزواج مستفسرا ،و بعد الزواج مراجعا لاخوانه ،ليتأكد..وإلا لم يسأل بعدما وقعت الفاس على الراس..

----------


## محمود رمضان السعيد

ولم تخوفونا من الزواج هداكم الله، يعني الواحد يروح يسأل الأول عن رتبة من يريد أن يتزوجها؟ ولا يعمل ايه؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## يحيى صالح

الأخت الفاضلة / توبة
جزاكِ الله خيرًا

الأخ الفاضل / محمود رمضان
لا تخف ، انظر تجربتي . ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

أضحك الله سنكم



> يا عمي النسوان ما بنحبوا بس شكلن حلو


يا عم هل : أنت صادق فيما تقول ؟!
ما فهمت هذه المعادلة الصعبة

----------


## سلمـان

> قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل : ( الشافعي فيلسوف في أربعة أشياء : في اللغة , واختلاف الناس , والمعاني , والفقه) .
> وفي ضوء هذا القول السديد الرشيد دعونا نتبصر شعاعا من تلك الأشعة التي انبعثت من هذا الإمام الجهبذ الذي كان كالشمس للدنيا ، وكالعافية للناس ، والذي ظل شعاعه ساريا عبر القرون تتنوّره العقول والأفكار , وتتشوّفه القلوب والنفوس منذ كان إلى يوم الناس هذا.


الله أكبر
وليتني أكون فيلسوفا في واحدة فقط من هذه الأربع !!
رحم الله هذا الإمام الجهبذ التي تعجز الكلمات أن تفي ولو بجزء من حقه علينا ...
وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل بما أذكرتنا هذا الإمام الذي لم يعرف حقه ، وقدره كما ينبغي إلا الأئمة الكبار كالإمام أحمد رحمه الله .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> يا عم الواحد مش لاقي رتبة عسكري، وزير مرة وحده !
> أضحك الله سنك
> الجميل فيك أنك اعترفت أنك سبب المتاعب ! 
> بارك الله لك في أهلك، وولدك، وجعلهم ذخرا للإسلام والمسلمين
> اللهم آمين


توكل على الله يا شيخ أسامة ولا تتردد... واظفر بذات الدين ولن تجد إلا خيراً... هذه نصيحة من مجرب .. والحمد لله على نعمة الزواج بالمرأة الصالحة .

----------


## يحيى صالح

> توكل على الله يا شيخ أسامة ولا تتردد... واظفر بذات الدين ولن تجد إلا خيراً... هذه نصيحة من مجرب .. والحمد لله على نعمة الزواج بالمرأة الصالحة .


يا أبا محمد
أخونا أسامة لا يخاف من الزواج ، قدها وقدود . ( ابتسامة )
لكن المشكلة - ولا أُفشي سرًا له - أنه لا يجد مَن لن يمكنها التكيف مع وضعه الاجتماعي ، بين العمل و النت و غيره .
ياعم دي عالم للآخرة و ليسوا للدنيا . ( ابتسامة من متزوج مرتاح )

----------


## ابن الرومية

لا أريد مقاطعة هذا الجو الطيب ...و لكن هل تبتث هذه اللفظة عن الامام أحمد ؟؟أقصد قوله فيلسوف

----------


## يحيى صالح

في " معرفة السن والآثار " للبيهقي ( الشاملة ) ما نصه :
"87 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ قال : أخبرني الزبير بن عبد الواحد قال : حدثني أبو المؤمل عباس بن أبي الفضل بأرسوف قال سمعت محمد بن عوف يقول : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول : الشافعي فيلسوف في أربعة أشياء : في اللغة ، واختلاف الناس ، والمعاني ، والفقه" انتهى بلفظه .

----------


## ابن الرومية

جزاكم الله خيرا ان صحت تكون دليلا آخر على فقه السلف و مثالا تطبيقيا لقاعدة الاصطلاح التي ذكرها شيخ الاسلام..و عذرا مرة أخرى  :Smile:

----------


## يحيى صالح

أكرمك الله تعالى و نسأله أن ينفعنا بما يعلمنا

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بارك الله في الجميع...فوائد ممتعة  :Smile:

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> في " معرفة السن والآثار " للبيهقي ( الشاملة ) ما نصه :
> "87 - أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ قال : أخبرني الزبير بن عبد الواحد قال : حدثني أبو المؤمل عباس بن أبي الفضل بأرسوف قال سمعت محمد بن عوف يقول : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول : الشافعي فيلسوف في أربعة أشياء : في اللغة ، واختلاف الناس ، والمعاني ، والفقه" .



قلتُ : وهذا إسناد مغموز ! لجهالة حال أبي المؤمل الأرسوفي ؟ وباقي رجاله ثقات مشاهير  .
***************************   
ولا بأس إن شاركتُ في هذا الباب ببعض ما عندي ، فأقول : قال أبو حاتم البستي في صحيحه [ 5 / 496 / بذل الإحسان ] 
: (  للشافعي - رحمه الله - : ثلاث كلمات ، ما تكلم بها أحد في الإسلام قبله ! ولا تفوه بها أحد بعده إلا والمأخذ فيها كان عنه :
إحداها : ما وصفت ( يعني قوله : سمعت ابن خزيمة يقول : سمعت المزني يقول : سمعت الشافعي يقول : إذا صح لكم الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخذوا به ودعوا قولي ...
والثانية : أخبرني محمد بن المنذر بن سعيد عن الحسن بن محمد بن الصباح الزعفراني قال : سمعت الشافعي يقول : ما ناظرت أحدا قط فأحببت أن يخطئ ...
والثالثة : سمعت موسى بن محمد الديلمي بأنطاكية يقول : سمعت الربيع بن سليمان يقول : سمعت الشافعي يقول : ودتت أن الناس تعلموا هذه الكتب ولم ينسبوها إلي .. )
قلتُ : وأسانيد هذه الكلمات ثابتة إلى الشافعي لا مغمز فيها ... والله المستعان ...

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

ولْيُعْلمَ :أن مقدار الشافعي في علوم الشريعة : عظيم جدا ! 
يظهر لك بعض هذا : من قول أبي بكر الشاشي الفقيه الشافعي الكبير : ( دخلت على أبي بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة أول ما قدمت نيسابور وتكلمت بين يديه وأنا شاب حدث السن فقال لي : من أين أنت فقلت من أهل الشاش ، قال لي: إلى من اختلفت ؟ قلت إلى أبي الليث ، قال : وأبو الليث هذا أي مذهب يعتقد ؟ قلت حنبلي ،فقال : يا بني قل: شافعي !وهل كان أحمد بن حنبل إلا غلاما من غلمان الشافعي !! )
قلتُ : هذه حكاية صحيحة  أخرجها أبو عبد الله ابن البيع في : ( مناقب الشافعي ) قال : ( سمعت أبا بكر محمد بن علي بن إسماعيل الفقيه الأديب الشاشي أبا بكر القفال إمام عصره بما وراء النهر للشافعيين يقول : .......... ) .
والله المستعان لا رب سواه ...

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

أحب الحنبلية لستُ منهم *** وإني شافعيٌّ للماتِ
وحبي لأحمدَ ليس يخفى *** إمامي الشافعِيْ خير الهداةِ




> وقال أحمد بن حنبل : قال لنا الشافعي رحمه الله : أنتم أعلم بالحديث مني , فإذا صح عندكم الحديث عن النبي , صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقولوا لنا حتى نأخذ به .


قد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرا 
رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين

----------


## أبو حازم المسالم

لو كان الشافعي حيا لأخبرته.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

وهذه من نوادر الشافعي رحمه الله
قال الشافعي : أركان الرجولة أربع: الديانة والأمانة والصيانة والرزانة.

----------


## محب الأدب

> وقوله : المراء في العلم يقسي القلب , ويورث الضغائن.


رحمك الله يا أبا عبد الله
لقد أصابني هذا الداء من أيام 
فما أحرى بالمرء أن يكبح جماح نفسه ، وألا ينساق وراء هواه ، وأن يسأل الله التوفيق والسداد ، وأن يريه الحق : حقاً ؛ ويرزقه اتباعه ... آمين

----------


## الطيماوي

> ( ما رأى خيرا )
> أو عبارة 
> ( فذهب ديني وديني أمي ودين الجيران )


بل الخير كل الخير أخي الحبيب

----------


## أبو صاعد المصري

> قلتُ : وهذا إسناد مغموز ! لجهالة حال أبي المؤمل الأرسوفي ؟ وباقي رجاله ثقات مشاهير  .
> ***************************   
>  ...


أما الأرسوفي هذا فاسمه : العباس بن حميد بن سفيان الكتاني أبو المؤمل بن أبي الفضل الأرسوفي
وقد ذكره الذهبي في الميزان وقال : العباس بن ( أبي ) الفضل الأرسوفى عن محمد بن عوف الحمصي فذكر خبرا باطلا .
وقال الحافظ في اللسان :
وقد روى الخطيب في الرواة عن مالك حديثا من طريق محمد بن الحسين الأزدي عن العباس هذا عن إسماعيل بن عباد الارسوفى عن مالك عن نافع عن بن عمر  رضي الله عنه هما رفعه شاهد الزور لا تزول قدماه حتى يتبوأ مقعده من النار وقد تقدم من طريق آخر في إسماعيل بن عباد وقال منكر عن مالك وفي إسناده غير واحد من المجهولين وذكره له حديثا آخر من رواية العباس بن احمد الخواتيمى تقدم في الخواتيمى . اهـ

وفي مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي :
أخبرني أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي أنبأنا الحسن بن رشيق إجازة قال : حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الجلّاب قال : سمعت المزني يقول : سمعت الشافعي يقول :
أقمت أربعين سنة أسأل الذين تزوجوا ، فما منهم أحد قال : إنه رأى خيرا . اهـ

----------


## أبو عبد الملك الأمين

في الغالب الأعم، في موضوع الزواج: الرجل يكون هو سبب المشاكل .. لا المرأة.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

حوار ممتع.
http://majles.alukah.net/t127074/

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نفع الله بكم.

----------

